# Making YourOwn Bac Water



## Maintenance Man (May 13, 2015)

_This is something I copied from another member at another board in the past. Maybe something helpful. Ive used it a couple times already and it might come in handy for the GH/pep guys._

*What some people may not know is you can easily and inexpensively make your own Bac Water at home with just a few items. Below is the items listed that you will need and info on manufacturing.
*
1)Distilled water- make sure it is just distilled, not distilled with fluoride added

2)Benzyl alcohol (BA)

3)10cc syringe with needle

4)10cc sealed sterile vial

5).2 or .22um syringe filter

6)needle- size not important- except slin pins. That would take forever. Don't be stupid



Take the sealed sterile vial and place a venting needle thru the stopper. 
Draw.1ml of BA into the 10cc syringe with needle. 
Draw distilled water into syringe, filling it up to the 10cc line. So now you have 9.9ml distilled water and .1ml BA for a total of 10ml. 
Invert syringe and draw a small amount of air into it at tip. 
While holding the syringe upside down, unwrap the syringe filter touching it only by the wrapper, and put it on the end of the syringe. 
Place the needle on the end of the syringe filter, again holding needle by the needle cover. 
Insert needle with syringe filter into the sealed sterile vial and slowly fill with distilled water/BA mixture. 
Remove vent pin. 
Allow to sit for 7 days. This will eliminate any existing bacteria if needed. 

*You have just made Bac Water. You can obviously adjust the size and amount you make but keep your ratio of BA at 1% of total water volume and you are good to go.
*


----------



## wabbitt (May 13, 2015)

There is a bac water sticky in the home brew section.  :32 (1):


----------



## TriniJuice (May 13, 2015)

http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/bacteriostatic-water/
Just sayin.....


----------



## Bigwhite (May 13, 2015)

There was a time not long ago when this was an option but now it's cheap and everywhere...


----------



## HDH (May 13, 2015)

I started making mine when we couldn't purchase it for a short period when they tried ****ing with us.

I'll never buy it again but I use a good bit.

I just mix up 100ml at a time.

H


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 14, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> There is a bac water sticky in the home brew section.  :32 (1):


Ghaaa! I figured there might be one in here somewhere


TriniJuice said:


> http://www.ironmagresearch.com/products/bacteriostatic-water/
> Just sayin.....


It can get expensive tho Trini. It can be useful in the right applications


Bigwhite said:


> There was a time not long ago when this was an option but now it's cheap and everywhere...


True but it really is a wide ranging price people ask for it. Really it makes more sense if you are going for qty I guess


HDH said:


> I started making mine when we couldn't purchase it for a short period when they tried ****ing with us.
> 
> I'll never buy it again but I use a good bit.
> 
> ...


Exactly bruh. I just bought some in a pinch but I will be making more when the time comes. 

Tip tho if you are going to buy some BA...dont get a big bottle lol


----------



## HDH (May 14, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Exactly bruh. I just bought some in a pinch but I will be making more when the time comes.
> 
> Tip tho if you are going to buy some BA...dont get a big bottle lol



Share some experience my man.

BTW, the sticky is mine  

H


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 14, 2015)

HDH said:


> Share some experience my man.
> 
> BTW, the sticky is mine
> 
> H


I went back and looked at it last night. Nice write up sir &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## HDH (May 15, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> I went back and looked at it last night. Nice write up sir &#55357;&#56836;



Interested in your big bottle "tip". 

Is it because of how little is used or is there something new I could learn?

H


----------



## Maintenance Man (May 15, 2015)

HDH said:


> Interested in your big bottle "tip".
> 
> Is it because of how little is used or is there something new I could learn?
> 
> H


Exactly why brother. I bought a 100ml bottle but it was also the smallest I could find then. It's really cheap tho. I think that bottle was $7 plus shipping from Amazon. Pretty sure the same seller still has it too


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (May 15, 2015)

Maintenance Man said:


> Exactly why brother. I bought a 100ml bottle but it was also the smallest I could find then. It's really cheap tho. I think that bottle was $7 plus shipping from Amazon. Pretty sure the same seller still has it too



I think I have like 1.5L of the stuff sitting around hahaha.


----------



## HDH (May 16, 2015)

Still can't go wrong if you go through a lot of it  

H


----------

